# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  المسافة التى يقصر لها المسافر

## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

المسافة التى يقصر لها المسافر
مسألة : والمسافة التى يقصر المسافر بها هى ثلاثة أميال فصاعدا فمتى ما تعداها بخروجه من موطن إقامته قرية كانت أو مدينه أو ضيعة فعليه القصر فإن رجع وكان بينه وبين موطنه أقل من الثلاثة أتم

	برهان ذلك ما رواه مسلم وأحمد وأبو داود والبيهقى أن أنس بن مالك رضى الله عنه سئل عن القصر فقال كان النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا خرج مسيرة ثلاثة أميال أو فراسخ يصلى ركعتين) ( 1) وإنما قلنا بثلاثة أميال ولم نقل ثلاثة فراسخ لقول أنس رضى الله عنه صليت الظهر مع النبى  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بالمدينة أربعا وبذى الحليفة ركعتين) (2 ) قال ابن حزم بين المدينة وذي الحليفه ثلاثة أميال ففي هذا الحديث رفع للتردد بين الأميال والفراسخ حسب تحديد ابن حزم وإن كان ابن حجر رضى الله عنه قد ذهب إلى أن السافة بينهما ستة أميال 

    والميل يساوى1748 والفرسخ يساوى ثلاثة أميال ويساوى 5541 متر والبردة تساوى أربع فراسخ وبالميل 12ميلا .والذراع يساوى 75سم والقدم تساوى32سم

    	وصح عن عمر أنه صلى ركعتين بذي الحليفه وقال أفعل كما رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعل وصح عنه أيضا أنه قصر فى سفر على ثلاثة أميال وقولنا هذا رواية عن ابن عمر ولكن وردت عنه أقوال كثيرة تغايرها وهو مذهب دحية بن خليفة الكلبي وقال النووي وهو قول أهل الظاهر 
قلت بل إن ابن حز م وأصحابه العمل عندهم بالقصر على ميل واحد فصاعدا واحتج ابن حزم فى ذلك بقول ابن عمر الذي جاء فيه لو خرجت مبلا لقصرت الصلاة وبمطلق السفر فى اللغة وإنما تركنا ما احتج به هو وأصحابه لاختلاف الروايات عن الصحابة والتابعين اختلافا بينا فرددنا ذلك إلى الله ورسوله واخترنا ما كان يفعله. 

       ونحن نجمع بتوفيق الله هذه الأقوال لنبين اختلافها وتغايرها فقد صح عن حذيفه أنه قال لا قصر إلا فى نيف وستون ميلا وهى المسافة بين الكوفة والمدائن وعنه أيضا أنه لاقصر بين السواد والكوفة وبينهما سبعون ميلا
ومنع أبو وائل سقيق بن سلمة من القصر بين الكوفة وواسط وبينهما مائة ميل وخمسون ميلا

وعن الحسن بن حي أنه لا قصر فى أقل من اثنين وثمانين ميلا وهى المسافة بين الكوفة وبغداد
وعن سويد بن غفلة قال إذا سافرت ثلاثا قصرت
وعن سفيان الثورى جواز السفر من الكوفة إلى المدائن وهو نحو بضع وستين ميلا ، وعنه أيضا لاقصر فى أقل من مسيرة ثلاثة أيام.
 ومثله عن سعيد بن جبير وعن والحسن البصرى لا قصر فى أقل من مسير ليلتين وبه يأخذ قتادة
وعن ابن عباس لا يقصر المسافر فى مسير يوم إلى العتمة (العشاء) إلا إذا زاد على ذلك وعنه أنه نهى عن القصر إلى عرفة وأجازه من المدينة إلى الطائف وجدة وعسفان 
وأخبر نافع أن أقل مسافة قصرها ابن عمر من المدينة إلى خيبروبينهما ستة وتسعون ميلا ، وعن ابن عمر جواز السفر من المدينة إلى السويداء وبينهما اثنان وسبعون ميلا ، وعنه أنه كان يقصر فى مسير ة أربع برد وهى تساوى ثمانية وأربعين ميلا ، عنه أنه لا قصر إلا فى يوم تام، وعنه أنه سافر إلى ريم فقصر وهى على ثلاثين ميلا من المدينة وقصر إلى ذات النصب وهى على مسافة ثمانية عشر ميلا من المدينة،  وكان لا يقصر مسافة بريدا واحدا وعنه أنه قال القصر فى مسيرة ثلاثة أميال وعنه أنه قال إننى لأسافر الساعة من النهار فأقصر وعنه لو خرجت ميلا قصرت الصلاة
 وروى عن مالك أنه قال لا قصر إلا فى خمسة وأربعين ميلا فصاعدا وعنه فى اثنين وأربعين ميلا فصاعدا وعنه أيضا فى أربعين ميلا فصاعدا وعنه ستة وثلاثين ميلافصاعدا
وعن الشافعى لا قصر إلا فى أقل من ستة وأربعين ميلا بالهاشمي ، وعن عكرمة إذا خرجت فبت فى غير أهلك فاقصر فإن أتيت أهلك فأتمم
وعن أنس بن مالك أنه قصر على مسافة خمس فراسخ فى سفينة ،  وهى خمسة عشرميلا
وقصر ابن السمط وهو شرحبيل من حمص إلى دومين وهى مسافة تقدر بنحو ثلاثةعشر ميلا
وقصر عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه على ثلا ثة أميال
وقصر ابن مسعود على مسيرة أربع فراسخ وهى اثنتى عشر ميلا ، وقصر دحية بن خليفة الكلبى رضى الله عنه على ثلا ثة أميال 
وعن سعيد بن المسيب أقصر الصلاة فى بريد من المدينة،والبريد أربعة أميال ( 3) 

	وقد احتج الحنفية لقولهم وهو القصر فى مسيرة ثلاثة أيام بلياليها بسير الأقدام الوسط كل يوم إلى الزوال ، قالوا وهذا مروى عن ابن مسعود وعثمان وغيرهما وذلك لقول الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ( يمسح المقيم يوما والمسافر ثلا ثة أيام بلياليها) ( 4) ما لهم حجة غير هذا وهو باطل من وجوه :- 
الأول أن ابن مسعود قد صح عنه القصر على أربعة فراسخ 
الثانى أنه لوصح عنه القصر على ثلاثة أيام فقد خالفه جمع من الصحابة بروايات جمة أسلفناها 
الثالث أن الحديث الذى احتجوا به ليس فيه أن من خرج أقل من ثلاثة أيام ليس مسافرا خاصة وأنه قد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهيه عن سفر المرأة يوما وليلة إلا مع ذى محرم (5 ) وورد النهى عن ليلتين (6 ) وصح عن ثلاثة ( 7) فهلا جعلوا القصر على يوم وليلة أو ليلتين بدلا من ثلاثة أيام بلياليها
فإن قالوا نأخذ بالعموم والأعم هو ثلا ثة أيام بلياليها قلنا لهم قد صح عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه نهى المرأة عن السفر المطلق فقال ( لا يخلون رجل بامرأة إلا ومعها ذو محرم ولا تسافر المرأة إلا مع ذى محرم) (8 ) فهذا نص جلى ليس مقيدا بيوم ولا يومين ولا ثلاثة ولا بساعة ولا بعشرة ولو امتد السفر شهرا فهلا أخذوا بهذا الحديث فسقط ما احتجوا به والحمد لله كثيرا
    وعن الشافعي لاقصر إلا فى ستة وأربعين ميلا وعن مالك مثله ولكن وردت عنه ثلاث روايات خمسة وأربعين واثنين واربعين واربعين ميلا وعن أحمد مثل قولهما ، وما نعلم لهم حجة  يحتج به لتغاير الروايات عن الصحابة  

       وقد كفانا ابن حزم مؤنة الرد علي الأئمة الأربعة رضوان الله عليهم فقال : ( أما من قال بتحديد ما يقصر فيه بالسفر من أفق إلى أفق وحيث يحمل الزاد والمزاد وفى ستة وتسعين ميلا وفى اثنين وثمانين ميلا وفى اثنين وسبعين ميلا وفى ثلاثة وستين ميلا أوفى أحد وستين ميلا أو ثمانية وأربعين ميلا أو خمسة وأربعين ميلا أو أربعين ميلا أو ستة وثلاثين ميلا فما لهم حجة أصلا ولا متعلق لا من قرآن ولا من سنة صحيحة ولا سقيمة ولا من إجماع ولا من قياس ولا من رأى سديد ولا من قول صاحب لا مخالف له منهم وما كان هكذا فلا وجه للاشتغال به ، ثم نسأل من حد ما فيه القصر والفطر بشيء من ذلك عن أى ميل هو ثم نحطه من الميل عقدا أو فترا أو شبرا ولا نزال نحطه شيئا فشيئا فلابد له من التحكم فى الدين أو ترك ما هو عليه فسقطت هذه الأقوال جملة والحمد لله رب العالمين) ( 9)

      كما اعترض الإمام أبو القاسم الخرقى على ما ذهب إليه الأئمة الأربعة فقال : ( ولاأدرى لما صار إليه الأئمة حجة لأن أقوال الصحابة متعارضة مختلفة ولا حجة فيها مع الاختلاف وقد روى عن ابن عمر وابن عباس خلاف ما احتج به أصحابنا ثم لو لم يوجد ذلك لم يكن فى قولهم حجة مع قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وفعله وإذا لم تثبت أقوالهم امتنع المصير إلى التقدير الذى ذكروه لوجهين الأول: أحدهما أنه مخالف لسنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم التي رويناها ولظاهر القرآن لأن ظاهره إباحة القصر لمن ضرب فى الأرض لقوله ( وإذا ضربتم فى الأرض فليس عليكم جناح أن تقصروا من الصلاة ) وقد سقط شرط الخوف بالخبر المذكور عن يعلى بن أمية فبقى ظاهرا لآية متناولا كل ضرب فى الأرض ، ... والثانى أن التقدير بابه التوقيف فلا يجوز المصير إليه برأي مجرد سيما ليس له أصل يرد إليه ولا نظير يقاس عليه والحجة مع من أباح القصر لكل مسافر إلا أن ينعقد الإجماع على خلافه ويستوى فى ذلك السفر فى الطائرة أو القاطرة كما يستوى سفر الطاعة وغيره ومن كان عمله يقتضى السفر دائما مثل الملاح والمكارى فإنه يرخص له القصر والفطر لأنه مسافر حقيقة)

هوامش 
ـــــــــــ
( 1) أنظر : كتاب صلاة المسافرين من صحيح مسلم رقم 1116 ، ومسند الكثرين من مسند أحمد رقم 11864 ، وكتاب الصلاة من سنن أبى داود رقم 1015 ، وإتمام صلاة المغرب من سنن البيهقى برقم 5232 .
( 2) أنظر  : كتاب الجمعة من صحيح البخارى رقم 1027 ، وصلاة المسافرين من صحيح مسلم رقم 1114 ، وكتاب الجمعة من سنن الترمذى رقم 501 ، والصلاة من سنن النسائى رقم 465 ، والصلاة من سنن أبى داود رقم 1016 ، والمناسك من سنن ابن ماجة رقم 2960 ، باقى مسند الكثرين من مسند أحمد رقم 14510، والصلاة من سنن الدارمى رقم 1480 .
( 3) أنظر : هذه الأقوال فى المحلى ، 3/202 ، 203 . 
( 4) الحديث أخرجه مسلم فى الطهارة بإسناد صحيح رقم 414 ، والنسائى فى الطهارة برقم 129 ، وابن ماجة فى الطهارة برقم 545 ، وأحمد فى مسند العشرة برقم 741 ، والدارمى فى الطهارة برقم 708 ، والبيهقى فى سننه برقم 1206 ، وابن أبى شيبة برقم 1866 ، وابى نعيم فى المسند المستخرج برقم 633 ، وابن حبان فى صحيحه برقم 1330 ، وابن خزيمة فى صحيحه برقم 194 .
( 5) أخرجه البخارى فى الجمعة رقم 1026 ، ومسلم فى الحج رقم 2386 ، والترمذى فى الرضاع رقم 10904 ، وأبى داود فى المناسك رقم 1465 ، وابن ماجة فى المناسك رقم 2890 ، وأحمد فى باقى مسند المكثرين رقم 7107 ، ومالك فى الجامع رقم 1550 . 
( 6) أخرجه البخارى فى الجمعة برقم 1122 ، ومسلم فى صلاة المسافرين رقم 1368 ، والنسائى فى المواقيت رقم 5630 ، وابن ماجة فى إقامة الصلاة رقم 1239 ، وأحمد فى باقى مسند المكثرين رقم 11464 ، والدارمى فى الصوم رقم 1688 . 
( 7) أخرجه البخارى فى الجمعة رقم 1024 ، وسلم فى الحج رقم 2381 ، وأبى داود فى المناسك رقم 1467 ، وأحمد فى مسند الكثرين رقم 6008 . 
( 8)  أخرجه مسلم فى الحج رقم 2391 واللفظ له ، وأخرجه البخارى  فى النكاح رقم 4832 .
( 9) أنظر : المحلى ، 3/

----------


## محمد بن القاسم

بارك الله فيك . فالسفر يعرف بالعرف عند الناس كما هو حال المسافة والله أعلم

----------

